# new building



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

took these today - the building is a replacement (different use same site) for the old Surf House that stood there for decades. it was damaged in the earthquake of 1989 and has been a point of controversy for Newcastle City Council ever since with various factions wanting renovation, reuse or removal - eventually removal won (20+ years later) and a modern function centre/restaurant/cafe has been built.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Beautifully clean images. I like them a lot. They would grace any poster for the establishment - Have you thought to show them to the powers that be?


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks - no I hadn't thought of doing that Donald - might be worth a shot :grin:

This is the old building - once a grand art deco structure - it became a derelict squat mostly for a flock of pigeons that didn't quite know what to do when it got demolished - they were often seen down on the sand with the seagulls :laugh: 

the new building (if you look closely at roof edges in the previous post's pics) features anti-pigeon spikes to stop them pooping on the customers :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Definitely brochure-quality pics Zulu


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Great pictures! Agreed with Donald, they would look great as posters for the building.


----------

